# Back From Africa



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Just got back from my first hunting trip to Africa. I can't really tell you how great it was, I've never seen so much game in my life. I went eight for eight on animals, shot quite a few birds and caught some fish as well. Best trip of my life. If you're a hunter you should check into it, it can be easier and cheaper than you might think


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

That sounds wonderful Wanderer! Would love to see any pictures you care to share.


----------



## Murray in ME (May 10, 2002)

I'm glad you had such a great trip. I've always wanted to hunt in Africa. Where in Africa did you go?


----------



## tn_junk (Nov 28, 2006)

Please post some pics! 
I will probably never get to go, but would love seeing your success.

alan


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

I hunted plains game in Namibia. I'm working on the pictures and I'll try to get them posted soon. Eland, Kudu, Red Hartebeast, Oryx, Blue Wildebeast, Zebra, Springbok and a Black Backed Jackal.


----------



## cowgirlone (May 9, 2002)

That sounds like the trip of my dreams.


----------



## mink (Feb 10, 2005)

out of curiousity how much would a trip like that cost?


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

Just for information, anyone interested in African hunting, check out this website:

www.biggamehunt.net

They have a forum for each section of the country, as well as an African forum. There a couple of professional hunters that post on there quite a bit. They have loads of info on Africa. There are always lots of pictures of hunts that folks have gone on there too.

BTW, Wanderer, congratulations on your trip.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

Another VERY good sight for hunting in general and Africa in particular.

http://forums.accuratereloading.com/eve

Costs are all over the place. If you shop carefully you can go to South Africa and shoot five of some kind of plains game for about $5,000, I've seen it with airfare included, seven days, for that kind of price. 

My trip was more but my deal was for 16 days and I shot a couple of animals that don't usually show up on the low price lists. Shipping and taxidermy are on top of that but European mounts are pretty cheap and some people just take pictures.

Course if you hit the lottery or something you can always do 21 days full bag including elephant, lion, leopard, cape buffalo in Tanzania for a hundred grand plus!


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2007)

How did you get all that meat home?


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

You can't import the meat into the US. It works two different ways there. If you're hunting on conservancy land the meat goes to the tribe. If you're hunting on private property the meat goes to the land holder and is either eaten or sold. Africa is protein poor so they eat everything from rats to elephants.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2007)

I've always wondered if that is what most everyone does with the meat. So long as someone is eating it and doesn't go to waste. What about the hides head? Can you salt them down and bring them home with you?


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

You can either have the stuff treated in Africa (dipped is the term and that comes after salting) and then shipped back for taxidermy in the US or you can have the whole thing done there. Taxidermy is cheaper in Africa but your shipping costs go up. My stuff is being dipped in Namibia and then shipped here for taxidermy.

I know some people worry about the meat but believe me nothing goes to waste over there. They don't leave anything but a few stains.


----------



## MaineFarmMom (Dec 29, 2002)

We're you able to eat any of the meats while you were there?


----------



## Dirtslinger (Feb 10, 2007)

Never understood the trophy hunting. Antlers on the wall from your free range dinner are one thing, but I can't fathom hunting for the sole purpose of the blood sport/trophies.


----------



## tyusclan (Jan 1, 2005)

I hate the term "blood sport". It's a phrase that's been coined to make something sound like something it isn't.

As far as trophy hunting goes, it's not a matter of just hanging something on the wall. It's the experience of the trip, the heat, the cold, the flies, the mosquitoes, the beautiful sunrise, the fellowship around camp in the evening, etc. The trophy is nothing more than a 3-d reminder of the experience. Just like a photograph, every time the hunter looks at that particular trophy it reminds of the great time he had.

Just killing something is not the point of the trip.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2007)

If it's feeding the hungry or controlling problemed pest then I don't really call it a trophy sport. A good ole wall mount is your thankyou for doing a good deed. Nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Jul 18, 2007)

We ate game nearly every day. Eland and Kudu were the best.


Trophies are frozen memories, much better than pictures.


----------

